# Amitriptyline tolerance



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

Is it possible to build up a tolerance to Amitriptyline? I have been taking 35mg for a while now but this past two weeks iv been worse again.. Could i be becoming tollerant to it >?


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

Miss_sarah89 said:


> Is it possible to build up a tolerance to Amitriptyline? I have been taking 35mg for a while now but this past two weeks iv been worse again.. Could i be becoming tollerant to it >?


Anyone?


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi Sarah Heres something i found on the net: When used for long periods of time or at high doses, Amitriptyline/Chlordiazepoxide may not work as well and may require higher doses to obtain the same effect as when originally taken. This is known as TOLERANCE. Talk with your doctor if Amitriptyline/Chlordiazepoxide stops working well. Do not take more than prescribed.Heres the link http://www.drugs.com/cdi/amitriptyline-chlordiazepoxide.htmlI took the medication a lower ago, donno how you manage taking 35mg a day, think i would be falling asleep at my desk lol


Miss_sarah89 said:


> Anyone?


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

cw_2009 said:


> Hi Sarah Heres something i found on the net: When used for long periods of time or at high doses, Amitriptyline/Chlordiazepoxide may not work as well and may require higher doses to obtain the same effect as when originally taken. This is known as TOLERANCE. Talk with your doctor if Amitriptyline/Chlordiazepoxide stops working well. Do not take more than prescribed.Heres the link http://www.drugs.com/cdi/amitriptyline-chlordiazepoxide.htmlI took the medication a lower ago, donno how you manage taking 35mg a day, think i would be falling asleep at my desk lol


Thanx If i took anymore than 35 mg i feel like a zombie. currently when i take 35mg it makes me fall asleep which is good because iv always had a problem with that.


----------

